# What was your first ride?? --Just for Fun



## LeafyLady

Just thinking back to my delight when my grandpa purchased my first beauty...
1992 Chevrolet GEO Metro in the bad ass color- electric blue! (or whatever color it was technically named). Nicknamed her "The Hamster Mobile" of course. LOL!

Anywho, that car could go around corners on two wheels, (done on accident of course due to inexperienced driving skills and way too many people in the car- so kids, never try this intentionally). 

Just had this random thought come to mind and thought it'd be cool to hear everyone's nostalgic response! ;0)

Take Care~

Dora


----------



## dingeryote

72' Pontiac LeMans. t-37 package 455 in front of a Torque flight 2 spd. early 13's was the best I got out of it, and 8 MPG.

Completely useless on the snow..


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dh1984

well my first car was a 1987 2 door caddy that i bought myself for 50 bucks. and it just needed a water pump and a gasket on the timming chain cover .and some work on the dash lights but hay it ran like a new one did .and it had a clear title and every thing. it had a 4.1 v8 in it. and dad said it was to much power for a 16 year old boy to have. and he got rid of it for me and i then bought me a 1995 ford escort. and i drove it untill the tranny cam out in it. and now i got a 1995 ford ranger 4x4 with a 4.0 v6 in it and looking for a other truck or car to work on now lol.


----------



## gwiley

76 chevy caprice classic 4-door with a 350 V8. That car could move. To the parents out there with soon to be teenage drivers - NEVER give your teenage son a V8.


----------



## Walt41

Had a 76 Cutlass and I worked in a salvage yard, swapped in a 455 from a Pontiac Catalina and bought alot of used tires.


----------



## dingeryote

Walt41 said:


> Had a 76 Cutlass and I worked in a salvage yard, swapped in a 455 from a Pontiac Catalina and bought alot of used tires.



Old Snow tires and recaps with a little bleach, make the Best mushroom clouds.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Toggle switch. VW washer pump and reservior in trunk. lines plumbed to the rear wheel wells. LOL!!!! 
No stoplight is safe!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## eric_271

My first was a 1970 Plymouth Cuda with a 383. A girl putting her makeup on while driving hit me and totaled it out. I had stopped because of several cars ahead of me had stopped to let a car out of their drive way. I watched in my rear view as the girl coming from behind had her face in her rear view mirror putting mascara on.

It was to late for me to do anything and to late for her to stop by the time she saw me stopped. She hit me and shoved me into the car ahead of me.


----------



## wood4heat

1980 Toyota 4X4. 20R 4spd gutless package but one tough ####ing truck!


----------



## Walt41

dingeryote said:


> Old Snow tires and recaps with a little bleach, make the Best mushroom clouds.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Toggle switch. VW washer pump and reservior in trunk. lines plumbed to the rear wheel wells. LOL!!!!
> No stoplight is safe!
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I like the idea! As I recall the bleachouts we did had a green tint to the smoke I think of all the rubber we laid down on those backroads and wonder how noone ever ended up wrecked or in jail. 
My 18 year old lusts after the G8 or Vette in the garage but will only be behind the wheel of either as he pulls em out to wash em.


----------



## mckeetree

1962 Chevy II. 194 CI six banger with a three on the tree.


----------



## clearance

She was kind of slutty but I was young........oh, cars.


----------



## Wife'nHubby

Me: My first - 1966 Mustang (red!), 3-speed, 289 (+ two trannies! )  Hubby made me sell it!  Car payment was $79/month!

Hubby: (when I met him) 1967 Chevelle, 4-speed, 396 w/4 barrel holly. Lean, mean green machine that could really light'em up! 

Shari


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

$500 '87 Chevy Caprice Classic Brougham sedan, 201,xxx miles when I got it, 305 v8, had the snazzy wire wheel covers. Ran great, then dad's truck died and he drove it for 2 yrs, and clocked a deer with it at 55, still ran and drove, all it needed was a new header panel and headlight. Has been sitting in the spot I parked it 6 years ago, I wish I could get it going again. Then I got my sister's old car to drive, '90 ford tempo bloodly gutless wonder crapbox POS. I hated that car. It died on me the week before Christmas '04, bought the '90 chevy truck in my sig a few days later. Bought the dodge in my sig in 2006 as my winter truck.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

Inherited 1962 Plymouth valiant 170 cc 1 barrel carb, 2 door, push button trans. Rusted fenders fixed with bondo to become a bondo mobile. 
Lost the Speedo but since it drove so slow I never even got any tickets. A week before I sold it a lady went through a red light and ripped my bondo fenders to pieces. 
The girl (so naive?) who bought the 18 yr old car paid $100 *without* test driving it, new seat covers, paint and tires. She asked if it started good and ran good, I told her it started great & ran good, which it did. She could see the damage to bondo fenders!
She did not ask what was wrong with the car and sale was as is anyway So I did not disclose anymore than asked about such as no speedo.She came back after driving it down the road and said speedo did not work, I said huh it worked before. *Remember, she did NOT test drive the 18 year old car*.
I later saw the car about a year later with fenders still clinging on with same girl driving it.

I had lots of trouble getting parts for the car was main reason for sale. accelerator pedal rusted off linkage one day so I could not accelerate unlike a Toyota. PLus many other parts were just wearing out and very difficult to find.


----------



## jjett84724

1986 GMC Jimmy with a 6 inch lift and 35's. I loved that old truck.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

1963 Ford Galaxie 2dr hard top...Was originally a California car that my uncles brother drove here...I bought it when I was 15 years old and restored it back to original condition...What was I thinking?...


----------



## MNTAINGAL23

Ford Galaxy. Don't know what year but the ex had to chain down the engine because when you hit the gas the engine jumped up. Guess he was to lazy to find a bolt to hold it down.
That thing was a beast to turn when the power steering didn't work!:censored:


----------



## Toddppm

Guess I'm not as young as I thought with all of you starting out with cars from the 80's

First car was a 65' Catalina, 389, 4 bbl, Black, called it the Batmobile. I learned that manual brakes were NOT anywhere near as good as power brakes in that car.


----------



## Ductape

*77 cj5 / 304 v8*

Bought out of a salvage yard, hit hard in the rear. Amazing how good you can make 10 gallons of Bondo look ! :jester:

Most fun vehicle I ever owned, and spanked a few V8 cars down at the cruising spot. Half surprised i never rolled it over. 

Ahhhhhhh........ to be 17 again.........


----------



## deer slayer

71' Chevrolet C 2500 camper special, 4:10 gears, 350, headers w/glass packs, split rims w/bias ply tires that shook for 10 miles down the road in early cold mornings. Loved it, handed down from my grandad but it sat for 4 years till I was able to drive after he past away. The steering wheel was about 20+ inches I think felt like I was driving a tractor trailer but w/out power steering I guess it had to have it!! The rust was to bad at the cab mounts, gave to my sister for farm use till she died!!!


----------



## Marco

77 f250 2wd 460 4speed


----------



## Greenthorn

1972 Vega Station Wagon/ Hatchback /Kammback, ha....the Cheech and Chong mobile, those were the days. 
:rockn::rockn:

I swear it looked just about like this...


----------



## madmax

My first was a '72 Chevy Nova, my Dad helped me stuff a 396 and a 3 speed into it, I thought I was king of the hill at the time.


----------



## Rookie1

1972 Oldsmobile Cutlass.My Father gave me the car but I had to rebuild the engine. Totalled it not much after I got it.


----------



## DANOAM

1985 Olds Cutlass Supreme 2 door, man I loved that car. It only had the V-6 so it was a dog off the line but she had long legs once up to speed. Comfortable ride and a big trunk, she was a great road trip car.


----------



## TRI955

1979 Camaro Berlinetta, 305 2bbl. That car was beat when I got done with it...


Mike


----------



## Freakingstang

1983 4 door Brown Chevette that my father bought (with my savings) for a mere 200 bucks after looking at a 66 chevelle with a 396 the weekend before....I was pissed to say the least.


----------



## Wildman1024

1982 Datsun B210


----------



## Ductape

Freakingstang said:


> 1983 4 door Brown Chevette that my father bought (with my savings) for a mere 200 bucks after looking at a 66 chevelle with a 396 the weekend before....I was pissed to say the least.



Not many of us started out with a 'Vette !


----------



## smokercummins74

'74 Nova. Blue with a 350/ turbo 350 combo. Still have it


----------



## barneyrb

1972 Pinto, that hatchback and fold down rear seat came in handy on several nights. It had a 2.0 4 holer, automatic, and air.


----------



## isaaccarlson

*an old hopped up Alice Chalmers WD-45*

thing would shoot blue flames over two feet out of the stack.....it was a monster....now it just sits because Dad got a Bobcat. Great tractor......drove it when I was 5 years old and loved it. It was my hay raking machine. Dad still hasn't told me what he did to it.


----------



## DroppedP51

had an old ford flathead truck 
still got it


----------



## Pierce460

79 cutlass with a big block 455. It was a 1 owner my dad bought new in 78, from the factory it was a 260 car. We swaped the big block when i was 15. Man i miss that car never should have never sold it.


----------



## bobt

My first ride was a 1950 Ford F-1 short bed with a flat head V-8. Grandpa taught me how to drive it when I was 12. We would go out the woods and he would hand the controls over to me. I didn't actually own it, but if I could scrounge together two bucks for gas I could use it whenever I wanted to. He passed away in 1975, and the truck sat in his garage for 15 years until the house was sold. Everyone knew that I really wanted that old truck, but the guy who bought the house said that he would only buy the house if the truck went with the deal,,,,,,,,so I didn't get my favorite vehicle in the end,,,,sigh!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer

1992 Ford Ranger STX 4wd reg cab shortbed with a 4.0L V6 and 5spd and bucket seats. Bought it brand new when I was 17. My dad took out a loan for about 2/3 of it for me and I paid it off. I was looking for a used one and every one I found, they wanted close to what I paid for a new one.


----------



## Toddppm

barneyrb said:


> 1972 Pinto, that hatchback and fold down rear seat came in handy on several nights. It had a 2.0 4 holer, automatic, and air.



Yeah because those were chick magnets Who you trying to kid? 


J/K Heh, got lucky in 1 once too.....but it was hers.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Chevy's Rock!*



smokercummins74 said:


> '74 Nova. Blue with a 350/ turbo 350 combo. Still have it



Your Chev is awesome man, I love those cars!My buddy had one it was great

First car for me was a 1965 Chevy Impala Super Sport 283,two door,green exterior,white interior with bucket seats and automatic on the floor.I killed it!
Lawrence


----------



## J.Gordon

My first was a 5 window 49 Chevy pickup that I used feeding the livestock.
If I drove to fast tough our field the springs in the seat would bounce my head on the ceiling of the cab. I don't miss the vacuum actuated wipers at all!


----------



## teatersroad

When I was 17 I took my pennies a bought a '70 1/2 Split bumper RS Camaro. Think I paid $1800 in 1979. Among the early improvements I added an oil gauge, only to have ruptured the sender line blow the op and semi toast the motor. Good though, went and bought a 4-bolt short block, 202 heads, Some sort of TRW 3/4 duration cam, Holley 650 dp., Headmans with a nice full dual exhaust and crossover. Built a nice little LT-1 wanna-be. Better heads, likely less compression. Car cammed out at idle, sounded bad-good. My parents thought it just sounded bad, and I did not let on what was under there. Got rid of it after HS for a short lived dead-head era in a 66 vw squareback. Found my way back to my redneck roots, but can't even afford the car I drove in HS. as a toy anyway ($20k?)


----------



## Groundman One

A 1980 (81?) Honda Aero 50cc. A buck's worth of gas got me to work all week in the city and I could park it _anywhere_.







Sold it to my brother who raced 1/4 mile drag cars. Apparently all the drivers have these things at the track to go from here to there and back. Years later, when I went to see him on my Honda 750K, he still had the thing and I took it for a short spin in front of his house and nearly killed myself. I was used to a standard length wheel base and that little scooter turns like a go-cart on crack. Couldn't believe I used to drive that thing in downtown Montreal.


----------



## gilraine

87 f-250 extended cab 4x4... 460, 4 speed and an 8 foot bed... not exactly the best truck for a 17 year old kid, but if was a lotta fun..


----------



## Guido Salvage

*I was different, I bought a Studebaker......*

1949 Studebaker 2R5 pickup when I was 15. Bought it for $75 and splurged to buy 2 recap snow tires for the rear for $25. Finally sold it in 1979 for $550 to a fellow outside of Pittsburgh. I talked to him several years ago and he fully restored the truck and sold it to a friend who owns a body shop. It had the 170 CID Champion flathead six and no O/D.

Started my life long love affair with Studebakers. I currently have 5 horse drawns and about a dozen motorized including a '62 GT Hawk, '62 4x4 and '64 Avanti.


----------



## wvlogger

y first was a 1984 Ford F-150 with a carbed 300 I6 4 speed and 4x4 that truck was a tank i got pics some were


----------



## wvlogger

i found it






my crane would dead lift taht red oak log. i actually had that one and another 6"x10' log rigged up when i loaded them. i mis that truck


----------



## Jumper

1981 Datsun 200SX SL Hardtop. Wrecked it in Philly five years later shortly before I shipped out for six months in Cyprus.


----------



## NeoTree




----------



## loadthestove

1973 chevy Blazer,Had the full top that came off,had a small block 400 with a four barrel carb.the thing would run 54 mph in four wheel low lock....


----------



## A10egress

1980 Monza Spyder


----------



## TRI955

NeoTree said:


>



Very nice!! A buddy I used to run with had a yellow one like that.


----------



## rarefish383

WOW, I can't believe how young all of you are. My first vehicle was a 55 Intenational R120 flat bed, then a 58 MGA coupe. I bought the 55 when I was 15 for $50. Didn't bother telling any one about it till the title came in the mail. When I was 16 I bought a 65 Dart GT 273 V8, 4spd. White with a blue bucket seat interior. Since then I've been hooked on Dodge and Plymouth muscle cars. Now I'm restoring a 68 Cuda convertible with 383, 4spd.



















The little 2 tone red and black car is a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I traded it to my Uncle back in the 80's and he just gave it back to me. I brought it home a couple months ago and I'm planning on putting a 56 De Soto 330 Hemi in it, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Oop, I put those 2 pictures side by side and I think that made it too wide. My pics usally fit. I don't see how to edit the pics to fix it, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

WOW, I can't believe how young all of you are. My first vehicle was a 55 Intenational R120 flat bed, then a 58 MGA coupe. I bought the 55 when I was 15 for $50. Didn't bother telling any one about it till the title came in the mail. When I was 16 I bought a 65 Dart GT 273 V8, 4spd. White with a blue bucket seat interior. Since then I've been hooked on Dodge and Plymouth muscle cars. Now I'm restoring a 68 Cuda convertible with 383, 4spd.























The little 2 tone red and black car is a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I traded it to my Uncle back in the 80's and he just gave it back to me. I brought it home a couple months ago and I'm planning on putting a 56 De Soto 330 Hemi in it, Joe.


----------



## Jumper

rarefish383 said:


> The little 2 tone red and black car is a 58 English Ford Zodiac. I traded it to my Uncle back in the 80's and he just gave it back to me. I brought it home a couple months ago and I'm planning on putting a 56 De Soto 330 Hemi in it, Joe.



Wow had not seen one of those english Fords for a long time. My Dad had a 1961 bright red Consul, which replaced a '55 Chev 210 sedan; it was a four cylinder version of that body style, the Zodiacs and Zephyrs had 6 cylinders. Was not a very durable car in Alberta winters etc, but it did always start. Traded for a 1965 Chevelle Malibu which was bought from Don Wheaton Chev Olds Cadillac which still is in business on Whyte Ave after all these years. (he wanted a BelAir but Mum saw the Malibu on the showroom floor and said that was the car she wanted).

Like the att except it was left hand drive for the North American market. Not sure if these were sold in the USA as the Falcon was a very popular car by 1961. I think it was an anglophile thing to have an English car back then, even if most of them were crap. Sure did not win many drag races with 0-60 times of 23.2 secs and a top speed just shy of 80mph according to web searches. My mother used to curse it when trying to get started after stopping on the hills in the river valley. The Malibu with Powerglide solved that!

http://www.canadiandriver.com/2007/11/16/motoring-memories-ford-consul-ii-1956-1961.htm


----------



## RandyMac

Mid 1960s Olds F85 with 215 cid V8 and three on the tree, it was green.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

*first ride...*

First ride was a 1967 Volkswagon beetle. Removed the bumpers, replaced with nerf bars, bought California wheels, tinted the windows. Then replaced the older/smaller engine with a 1971 Superbeetle motor, and Monza headers. It would do 100mph -- but it was hairy and scary at that speed! Wish I had a picture, don't think I ever took one.


----------



## StihlyinEly

Mine was a jet black '74 Grand Prix with a stock 400. Man, she was a screamer. Never had the guts to top end it.


----------



## stihl sawing

71 Rally nova, Four speed stick. My first rides were motorcycles. First one was a 65 or 66 150 honda. But the nova was my first car.


----------



## madmax

stihl sawing said:


> 71 Rally nova, Four speed stick. My first rides were motorcycles. First one was a 65 or 66 150 honda. But the nova was my first car.



Nice, wish I had pics of mine, but hell no, I got memories,(and their gettin fuzzy.)


----------



## eric_271

*70 Cuda*

I've had this for over 30 years. Used to drive it back and fourth to work at about 10 MPG, Lol Gas was a lot cheaper then.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

I think I've got you all beaten for pure lameness of my first car. It had:



ZERO cool factor
ZERO performance factor
ZERO vintage factor


It was just old and lame.  A 1959 Ford Anglia. AKA the "100E".

Yep, a Brit car by an American company, but in left hand drive for the American market. Powered (if I dare use that word) by an 1100cc flathead. 0-60 in "Have you got a couple of minutes and we'll talk about it?" I'll bet it cranked out all of about 40hp. HAH! I just looked it up. I overrated it. 36bhp. 



> During this period the old Anglia was available as the 103E Popular, touted as the cheapest car in the world.



http://www.ford-wiki.com/wiki/Ford_Anglia



3 speed on the floor with a shift handle about 38 feet tall. Suspension felt like it was a couple of 1" iron pipes where the springs should have been.

Originally purchased used by my oldest brother, it passed down the chain until I got it. Oh, well. I only paid fifty bucks for it.


----------



## rmh3481

My First car was a 67 Dodge Charger with a 383 4speed. Gas was something like 38 cents a gallon.. This car had the fold down rear seats, with a fold down piece into the trunk so you could lay in the back when you went to the drive in. 

I later sold it a couple years later and ended up with a 1970 Ford Van. Re did the interior with 8 track car stereo, shag carpeting and curtains on the windows. That low rider van was a real chic magnet.


----------



## BuddhaKat

1965 Plymouth Valiant, 225 slant 6.

A real chick magnet.


----------



## BuddhaKat

eric_271 said:


> I've had this for over 30 years. Used to drive it back and fourth to work at about 10 MPG, Lol Gas was a lot cheaper then.


Yeah, those were so cool. My uncle had the yellow Hemi Cuda with the 426 and the Hurst pistol grip shifter. I only rode in it one time, but I was just in awe the whole time.

I once passed on a box stock, 100% original orange Super Bee for $2k. That car would be worth mid 6 figures right now.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Stephen C. said:


> That was only half of what my Volkswagon cost, and you even had a heater!
> It sounds like a great car to me. My neighbor had one and it was high tech compared to my V.W.
> I had to drive around with a pancake turner in my car to scrape the frost off the inside of the windshield in the winter.





Yeah, but your bug had "cool" factor. At least it was recognizable!


----------



## WesternSaw

*Super Bee*

Those super Bees were something.When I was a kid a fellow worker had one with i think 383 with 3 two barrels and it had front line lock.Man could that thing smoke!
Lawrence


----------



## eric_271

BuddhaKat said:


> Yeah, those were so cool. My uncle had the yellow Hemi Cuda with the 426 and the Hurst pistol grip shifter. I only rode in it one time, but I was just in awe the whole time.



They were and still are a blast Buddha. One uncle had a 68 Charger with a 440 and another had a 68 427 4 speed Impala. Both would #### and get.



> I once passed on a box stock, 100% original orange Super Bee for $2k. That car would be worth mid 6 figures right now.



I know you're kicking your self in the azz. Lol


----------



## BuddhaKat

eric_271 said:


> They were and still are a blast Buddha. One uncle had a 68 Charger with a 440 and another had a 68 427 4 speed Impala. Both would #### and get.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're kicking your self in the azz. Lol


It's the one thing I'd let you kick my ass for, but that's it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

BuddhaKat said:


> I once passed on a box stock, 100% original orange Super Bee for $2k. That car would be worth mid 6 figures right now.





I did a bad thing like that. I had bought a '65 Mustang from a buddy. Got crunched for bucks and sold it. I was the third owner, had the paperwork from the first sale. It was sold in *MAY of 1964!!!* Had to be one of the very first ever sold. It was MINT. Not a scratch, not a ding, not a tear in any upholstery anywhere. Well, okay I had replaced the water pump. But the rest was original. It was the 289 with a 2 barrel (I know, not a powerhouse), but oddly enough, had the 4 speed Borg T-10 trans, which (if I understand correctly) was THE trans to have for hotrodding.

I sold it in '79 for what I had paid for it - $1200. I had no idea what I had!


----------



## alanarbor

1978 Volkswagen Rabbit. The best thing about it was the sunroof.

Well, it got around 28-30 MPG, so that was ok too.


----------



## Jumper

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I did a bad thing like that. I had bought a '65 Mustang from a buddy. Got crunched for bucks and sold it. I was the third owner, had the paperwork from the first sale. It was sold in *MAY of 1964!!!* Had to be one of the very first ever sold. It was MINT. Not a scratch, not a ding, not a tear in any upholstery anywhere. Well, okay I had replaced the water pump. But the rest was original. It was the 289 with a 2 barrel (I know, not a powerhouse), but oddly enough, had the 4 speed Borg T-10 trans, which (if I understand correctly) was THE trans to have for hotrodding.
> 
> I sold it in '79 for what I had paid for it - $1200. I had no idea what I had!



If it was a 289 it was not the original motor-the 260 was standard V-8 w/ 2 bbl the first year or so(or someone changed the carb on the 289 to a 2 bbl). From : http://www.mustangmonthly.com/thehistoryof/mustang_1964/index.html

"When the Mustang entered production early in March 1964, it didn't have many of the refinements it would have later on; call it a reskinned Falcon with bucket seats. To be a '64-1/2 at all, a Mustang has to be factory-equipped with a generator charging system, a 170ci six (U-code), a 260 2V (F-code), or a 289 4V (D-code) low-compression, large horns mounted down on the frame behind the radiator, a brake light pressure switch on the master cylinder, a center "off" heater fan switch, and a generator charge light, just to name the basics. These are features exclusive to Mustangs built between early March and July 31, 1964 (scheduled build date code only). "


----------



## Jumper

Stephen C. said:


> 1959 Volkswagon, 32 H.P., no fuel gage just a reserve valve on the floor.
> A very scary rid on I-94, most people doing 80 mph during rush hour, I could only do 70 with a tail wind or while drafting a semi...



Used to borrow my Aunt's 1970 Beetle 1200 on occasion, 41.5 hp and 70mph flat out. I once got it up to 90mph on ther Eastern Townships Autoroute east of Montreal near Orford on a long downhill stretch. Recall the owners manual said it could run on 76 octane gas-very low compression.


----------



## Jumper

*Pistol Packing Granny...*

Then there's the Florida granny who bought here '64 Mercury Comet Caliente and is still behind the wheel almost 600,000 miles later....

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,533803,00.html


----------



## DHIBBS75

Mine was a 1978 model about 5,5 tall, paint blonde, head lights big round halogens, rear bumper- just right size chrome. engine- tuned to suck squeeze bang blow..:greenchainsaw: gas mileage- didnot eat very much
maintennce very low.. she got an electrical short and had to let her go.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Jumper said:


> From : http://www.mustangmonthly.com/thehistoryof/mustang_1964/index.html
> 
> "When the Mustang entered production early in March 1964, it didn't have many of the refinements it would have later on; call it a reskinned Falcon with bucket seats. *To be a '64-1/2 at all*, .... "





Right there is where is throw this completely out as a credible source. I know it's very popular among Mustang enthusiasts to talk about "a '64-1/2" Mustang, but *there was no such thing*. Like Datsun did later with the 240Z, they started selling it very early, before the usual model year, but they always called it the '65 model year, as Datsun always called the first 240 a '70 model year, even though it was first sold in May or June (?) of 69. There was no 69 1/2 Z, and there was no 64 1/2 Mustang.



I'd rather believe the paperwork I had.


----------



## Junkrunner

64 dodge polara 500, 383 2-4barrels. My baby is still in storage, waiting for a complete restoration. Had the car since 1989.


----------



## kemo

first ride... 1988 Olds delta 88 royale brougham. In french, it means POS.


----------



## eric_271

Junkrunner said:


> 64 dodge polara 500, 383 2-4barrels. My baby is still in storage, waiting for a complete restoration. Had the car since 1989.



I had one and sold it. Wished i had not now. It was a Golden anniversary model.


----------



## akult

*My first ride.....*

1975 Ford F-100, 360 2bbl, 4x4. Heck of a truck! Still have it, to bad it is the back 40 rotting away. I really should drag it back out and stick a motor in it


----------



## madmax

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Right there is where is throw this completely out as a credible source. I know it's very popular among Mustang enthusiasts to talk about "a '64-1/2" Mustang, but *there was no such thing*. Like Datsun did later with the 240Z, they started selling it very early, before the usual model year, but they always called it the '65 model year, as Datsun always called the first 240 a '70 model year, even though it was first sold in May or June (?) of 69. There was no 69 1/2 Z, and there was no 64 1/2 Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather believe the paperwork I had.



How bout the 98 and a 1/2 Dodge Cummins?


----------



## woodchuck361

66 mustang 289 hi-po, pony int. and dealer add on air... still have her... she has seen alot..... and is the only girl that has stuck with me through it all.....


----------



## Eccentric

My first ride (as a licensed driver) was a '66 Ford Bronco Sport Utility. That was the 1/2 cab version with a short bed. "Sport Utility" was the Ford name for that configuration. The full cab version was called the "Bronco Wagon", while a doorless/topless version was called the "Bronco Roadster". Bought it from the original owner. Still have the owner's manual and alluminum warranty plate somewhere. 

I've read in magazines in the past that the '66 models were only available with the 170 I6, and the 289 was available starting in '67. Well that's HORSE HOCKEY. This rig was *all original*, and was built in 3/66 (on the doorframe sticker, along with the VIN which included the engine, transmission, and axle codes). The original owner told me that it was one of the first '66s with the 289. Had the original 3 on the tree.

I *loved* that rig, and miss it terribly. It took me places that I had no business going, and kept me alive despite the *many* stupid things I did as a young teenager. It was uncut, and didn't have a spot of rust *anywhere*. After a few years of hard teenage use (and 23 years or so of adult use before that) totaling close to 200K miles, it was getting tired. Rather than get a cheap poopbox to drive while I rebuilt the engine, repainted the rig, etc..............I instead bought a 1989 Ex-CHP 5.0L Mustang and sold the Bronco (in 1992 for 2400 bux with the 1/2 cab top+bulkhead, and also a full top I'd bought). Now the Mustang's gone too (after it racked up over 230K miles). The guy that bought the Bronco beat the pee out of it and sold it off. I've recently decided that I'm gonna try to track it down and get it back, after 18 years apart...


----------



## DHIBBS75

rmh3481 said:


> My First car was a 67 Dodge Charger with a 383 4speed. Gas was something like 38 cents a gallon.. This car had the fold down rear seats, with a fold down piece into the trunk so you could lay in the back when you went to the drive in.
> 
> I later sold it a couple years later and ended up with a 1970 Ford Van. Re did the interior with 8 track car stereo, shag carpeting and curtains on the windows. That low rider van was a real chic magnet.



I own same car only automatic. red.......


----------



## cat-face timber

I had a 1977 Ford LTD 4 door
But it had a 460, and man when you would stomp on it and hear the 4 barrel open up

Me and my cousin called it the stud mobile.


----------



## hammercore

1985 Chevy K5 Blazer. Took the grandpa style running boards off, slapped on a 4" lift and 33's, had a lot fun in that thing


----------



## Ten_Bucks

1983 Chevy K5 Blazer with the 6.2L diesel and 700R4 trans. Had 304K miles on it(all original) when I got it. Got it in 1997 as an early high school graduation gift. Was stolen from my uncle's driveway in June 2002 and never recovered. 

Scott


----------



## promac850

*first(s)*

In the project/summer car category, my 1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet, 1.8L four banger, five speed manual. It's quite quick thanks to the close ratio trans, and gets good gas mileage. The story behind it was my cousin had to get it out of the apartment lot before january 2008, so it basically was a Christmas present for me. I've replaced the cooling system, struts, tires, and have much more to do to it to make it prettier and run a little better. Fun to drive, thats for sure. :biggrinbounce2:

In the winter/daily driver car category, I'm driving a 1984 Datsun/Nissan Maxima station wagon. We call it the shaggin wagon. 173,000 miles, and trans is slipping a little. I'm hoping this winter will be the last for this car, as if I drive it any more winters, the body will likely be irrepparable due to extensive rust. I've also installed a patriot smithy muffler (had to, cat plugged up, and old exhaust broke) on it and it sounds like a v8, but it's only a 2.4L straight six. I've heard this engine can last well over 400,000 miles and still not burn oil. Last of the best engine, and last of the rear-wheel drive Maximas. I think I'm gonna have to put a new trans in a few months to a year from now, it slips more than it should. I will never go this fast in a car on the highway again--- was REALLY close to late for a hands-on auto repair competition, even at speeds well over 85 mph where the state cops won't pull you over, unless you're tailgating. Like I said, I will never go that fast unless on a closed racetrack, it just was plain reckless, even with no traffic at 5:50 in the morning. 
I agree with gwiley, don't give a teenage kid a v8. I'm eighteen, and have driven my parents 1997 Suburban 350 Vortec on several occasions, it is hard to resist the urge to just floor it and see how much v8 noise you can make and gas you can waste. (it got a k&n cold air intake and throttle body spacer, which, ironically, I installed at their expense on the parts) It's currently got 205,000 miles on it... so I try not to be too hard on the "old" thing.  Sorry about the long post.
Kyle

Oops, I didn't know this thread was dead...


----------



## hossthehermit

My apologies for the picture quality, but it was taken qbout 44 years ago with a Polaroid. But, my first ride, 1947 knucklehead Harley Davidson. Wish I had it still.


----------



## WoodyWoodsWood

*86 firechicken*

My first was an 86' Pontiac Firebird. The first day I had it I blew the motor and about a month after I got it running I t-boned an suv. Did the bodywork and wrecked it again, did the bodywork and wrecked it yet again. The third time I wrecked it I didnt fix it but kept driving it. Eventually the doors wouldnt stay shut anymore so I welded them shut and a few months later I sold it.


----------



## Jumper

Stephen C. said:


> Here in the states the 1970 Beetles had much larger motors. I think they were 1500 cc, not sure of the horsepower.
> 
> I had a 72 super Beetle that had the 1600cc motor and dual port heads. It would actually run with most traffic, but I blew it up on the expressway. The connecting rod came right through the base of the generator tower and messed up a lot of other moving parts with the shrapnel. There was bits of stuff locked into the timing gears that wasn't supposed to be there.
> 
> I replaced it with a 1200 motor I had laying around. That motor used a 6 volt starter, it would sure spin up fast when I hit it with 12 volts. I had to fab a bushing for the end of the starter shaft to get it to all work together.



They were available with 1600 cc engines here as well-hers was the bare bones model which came with the smaller engine. I think the larger engine was 1500 cc in the 1960s however. Another aunt had a '72 Super Beetle with the semi automatic, which would not shift in the cold because the battery did not have enough juice. It was a very poorly constructed car, electrical problems and was rusting out on Quebec roads. Sold in '75 for a new Ford Torino, not that that was much better as it burned up at the side of the Eastern Townships Autoroute when about four years old.


----------



## meatwagon45

1986 Chevy 1 ton crew cab - before they were cool to own. 2 wheel drive, 454 and 3 speed auto. Thing could pull down a house. A trip across town cost 1/4 of a tank but luckily it had the twin tanks that would burst into flames if T-boned. Once in a while, the muffler on the passenger side would "fall" off and flames would shoot out of the exhaust pipe. I started many a road side brush fire with that truck. The check engine light was on from the day I got it but I fixed it with a piece of black electrical tape. Never saw the light come on again. The floor had a hole rotted into it, but the front plate fit over it nicely so it stayed warm in the winter, legal in the summer.

Now I have a 2003 Dodge Quad Cab with 8' bed... not much has changed. ####ty mileage, plenty of balls, and long as hell


----------



## bigbadbob

58 VW Beetle 1200cc monster car!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
Mazda RX2


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

my first ride? a 77 or 79 can't remember,in 85
Ford Grenada....snicker...4 speed to boot


----------



## Marine5068

1984 Kawasaki GPZ 750 with the turbocharger.
One of the fastest street machines on the road at the time.
And I'm still here to tell about it....go figure.
"Told you I wouldn't kill myself Mom!"
http://www.thepumpman.com/Turbo1.htm


----------



## lfnh

Back in the old'n days -

1954 Ford. Black 2 dr, black/red naugahyde interior. Stock, sleeper body.
Except for dual exhaust. Front end hung down a little....

Carried a 371 J2 Olds Rocket with factory trips. Racing h/c pistons, valve springs, 3/4 cam. Cable cut-outs end of headers. Truck clutch/pp coupled to
3 speed packard. Built from ground up in backyard. Old syle rocketship, everyday ride.

Lota fun to pull up to the light, have someone yell over "wanna run that junk",
(thinking it had the small Ford V8). Sure say 25 fiver...Off the line, just light 'em up, bang 2nd at 40 and pull the cut-outs and look over to see a stunned driver watching as his doors got blown in. 25 bucks in the pocket!

60's up til 73 oil embargo were fast, wild times. Best of the rat rods.

That old Ford earned lots of gas money and dates until the real big blocks started rolling out in Darts and the like. Still, it gave them a hard run for the money.

There was this other built rat that was just gawd awful fast. Fastest i've ever riden in...


----------



## paccity

first ride was a 68 z50 honda mini for my 5th b-day. first car was a 67 cougar xr7, wish i still had that one.


----------



## Kwdog75

My firt dirt bike was a 1978 Honda CT70, first car was a Hyundai Pony.


----------



## ducaticorse

84 honda v65
92 vw gti 8 vlv

current namesake


----------



## ducaticorse

04 iron horse outlaw, phat bastard raked front end


----------



## ropensaddle

First car was a 67 chevelle ss 396 4 speed with third gear out and bad alternator. I had to charge battery then could cruze I gave 189.50 for her lol that was in 76


----------



## ducaticorse

My dream car was a mismatched 69 camaro ss red, with black stipes. What I got was a 92 VW GTI 8V 4 banger. Wrecked it 6 months later, circumstances unknown....


----------



## the Aerialist

*1965 BSA Lightning Rocket*

My first ride was a 650 BSA "Lightning Rocket" I was just 16 and somehow convinced my mother to buy me one. What a spoiled child I was, but I had a blast on that new Beezer. Drive it to Florida (1200 miles). Wish I still had it today. I've got three bikes now but would add a fourth in a heartbeat if I could find a cherry one.


----------



## ducaticorse

Aerial Arborist said:


> My first ride was a 650 BSA "Lightning Rocket" I was just 16 and somehow convinced my mother to buy me one. What a spoiled child I was, but I had a blast on that new Beezer. Drive it to Florida (1200 miles). Wish I still had it today. I've got three bikes now but would add a fourth in a heartbeat if I could find a cherry one.



I'll never ever forget my first street bike ride. My dad let me rip a honda nighthawk around the neighborhood. I almost crashed it too, the turn tried to suck me into the wall, and i went for it....

I went to the army over seas i too had the parent sigs so I went when I was 17, and HD was kind enough to sell me a softail custom at cost as long as I tokk delivery in US, and signed a paper promising not to sell it for 2 years, when I took delivery of that bike, 2 weeks back in country, like the first time I had sex, only EVERYONE WAS WATCHING. Wild describes it best.


----------



## qweesdraw

1st was a 55 Chevy 327/365 4 spd(out of a vette).
3rd 66 Pontiac Catalina 2+2. 421 with 3-2bl carbs 4 spd(stock)
They were both FAST. Gas was 19.9 cents per gallon.
I own a 73 Rivera Boat tail 455 restored and a 64.5 Mustang builder now.
Mark


----------



## bowtechmadman

'66 AMC Rambler, 3 on the tree, slant six. Motor so darn quite and smooth I would inevitably restart it far too often.
Beauty of the Rambler was the folding front bench seat that matched up perfectly w/ the rear seat...Rod's Rockin Rambler!


----------



## promac850

Aerial Arborist said:


> My first ride was a 650 BSA "Lightning Rocket" I was just 16 and somehow convinced my mother to buy me one. What a spoiled child I was, but I had a blast on that new Beezer. Drive it to Florida (1200 miles). Wish I still had it today. I've got three bikes now but would add a fourth in a heartbeat if I could find a cherry one.



#### man, that had to be _Fast_


----------



## Fred482

First ride........'55 Harley 125cc. Traded the next spring for a cool '57 Harley 165cc "Hummer".

First car.........'40 Chev coupe, from Gramma, built up a '57 GM truck 261" Inline six (bored to 3.875, makes 278"), McGurk flat tops, welded chambers, Crower 90F cam, Fenton headers, Edelbrock intake (three BC Rochesters), Mallory mag, etc.  '55 Pontiac rear end w/4:56's, GM truck 3-sp trans. It ran 15.26 @ 88 mph at Woodburn dragstrip on Aug. 4, 1961. The NHRA national record for the class at that time was 89 mph, I was a happy kid! It won two track championships before being sold.

Favorite ride......1965 Triumph Bonneville, purchased in Feb. '67 with 1800 miles on it for $600. I installed a Sonny Routt big bore 790cc kit the next year, I sold it last year, to a friend and riding partner of 35 years, for $3500.


----------



## never2many

1967 merc cougar 289 auto:fart:


----------



## bluesportster02

74 charger I built the motor with a big cam,holly double pumper and all the other go fast stuff i could buy. sure do miss that car


----------



## promac850

bluesportster02 said:


> 74 charger I built the motor with a big cam,holly double pumper and all the other go fast stuff i could buy. sure do miss that car


 
:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:

WOW. *Fast.*


----------



## REJ2

66 Olds Cutlass Supreme, 330cid,4 barrel carb, and 4 doors. REJ2


----------



## madmax

Damn, this thread makes a guy almost, homesick.


----------



## 65mustang

1966 Mustang it was signal flare red with black int and 289 4 SPEED with 9" rear 3.89 gear. use to drag race it some times .It ran 13.20 in 1/4..thats kinda slow for todays street cars


----------



## promac850

65mustang said:


> 1966 Mustang it was signal flare red with black int and 289 4 SPEED with 9" rear 3.89 gear. use to drag race it some times .It ran 13.20 in 1/4..thats kinda slow for todays street cars


 
That's probably what my Maxima would do. 13 or 14 seconds. But the Mustang looks cooler...


----------



## jrr344

1950 Chevrolet 3100 5 window.


----------



## promac850

jrr344 said:


> 1950 Chevrolet 3100 5 window.


 
NO WAY!!! I've always wanted a 3100 truck!!  That's awesome!


----------



## jrr344

promac610 said:


> NO WAY!!! I've always wanted a 3100 truck!!  That's awesome!


 
I bought it when I was twelve it was already painted but needed brakes and a rear end. Me and my dad worked on it, funny thing is I still have it and I have never tagged it it just sits in my shop beside my tractor.


----------



## stihl sawing

This wasn't mine but my first ride was just like it.


----------



## stihl sawing

This was my second Honda CL175


----------



## promac850

jrr344 said:


> I bought it when I was twelve it was already painted but needed brakes and a rear end. Me and my dad worked on it, funny thing is I still have it and I have never tagged it it just sits in my shop beside my tractor.


 
Could I have it?  That's make me as happy or happier than the day my pops and brother brought the cabby home the day before Christmas. What engine is in it?


----------



## promac850

stihl sawing said:


> This was my second Honda CL175


 
Wow, that is a good looking bike. The first one you posted has a weird front fender. What were they thinking?


----------



## stihl sawing

promac610 said:


> Wow, that is a good looking bike. The first one you posted has a weird front fender. What were they thinking?


They were old school bikes, Mine was used and abused when i bought it too. It didn't look no where near as good as the one in the pic. Wish i still had both of them.


----------



## Great Smokies

My first was a 1973 VW Beetle. Did a complete body off pan refurb...lots of work done on that one. Repainted mint green, new interior...Its sold now, but I have seen it around since!


----------



## TMFARM 2009

65 chevy c20 pickup.283 three speed...


----------



## promac850

Great Smokies said:


> My first was a 1973 VW Beetle. Did a complete body off pan refurb...lots of work done on that one. Repainted mint green, new interior...Its sold now, but I have seen it around since!


 
That is kool.  Glad to hear the new owner loves it. I've heard many a story about that air cooled engine running out of oil and still not being damaged in any way. Some say it's like some of the B&S lawnmower engines, don't bother to change the oil, it don't need it in the first place...


----------



## promac850

stihl sawing said:


> They were old school bikes, Mine was used and abused when i bought it too. It didn't look no where near as good as the one in the pic. Wish i still had both of them.


 
I wish I still had my 2002 Yamaha TT-R 125L. Many people say that engine is one of the most reliable engines Yamaha makes. I even put Royal Purple oil in it. Yes, it definitely went a little faster. I had a friend follow me on an atv, which had a speedometer, and he said I topped out at 70 mph. The only problem I ever had with it was the front inner tube failing. I also hand fabricated a diamond aluminum skid plate for it, shark fin chain guard, and upper chain guard. Bought it for 1500, sold it for 1200. I rode it hard, and never crashed it. I guess I used my "crash tickets" up on the snowmobiles, lol. I loved that thing, but kinda outgrew it. I want a KTM EXC 300, street legal for my next bike. Gotta get a job first, pay off college, then buy the bike. My parents are scared of the other idiot drivers on the road hitting me. That's why I will pay attention and avoid/dodge them. Bikes stop pretty damn fast too, so that'll help.


----------



## olyman

Walt41 said:


> I like the idea! As I recall the bleachouts we did had a green tint to the smoke I think of all the rubber we laid down on those backroads and wonder how noone ever ended up wrecked or in jail.
> My 18 year old lusts after the G8 or Vette in the garage but will only be behind the wheel of either as he pulls em out to wash em.


 
you sure even thats safe???? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## olyman

bobt said:


> My first ride was a 1950 Ford F-1 short bed with a flat head V-8. Grandpa taught me how to drive it when I was 12. We would go out the woods and he would hand the controls over to me. I didn't actually own it, but if I could scrounge together two bucks for gas I could use it whenever I wanted to. He passed away in 1975, and the truck sat in his garage for 15 years until the house was sold. Everyone knew that I really wanted that old truck, but the guy who bought the house said that he would only buy the house if the truck went with the deal,,,,,,,,so I didn't get my favorite vehicle in the end,,,,sigh!


 
relation are wonderful,,NO????


----------



## olyman

mine??? 1955 ford two dr seeeeedan,272 2 brl,three tree..good on fuel--then put on the "bird cage" 4 brl,,and would it haul!! told dad not to drive it--as had a short in plug wire--azz that he was--he did--turned corner sharp,fuel out bowl--burnt to the grd---it was free to me!!! damn--38,000 actual--


----------



## zogger

*Falcon*

62 falcon two door station wagon. Right up there with the world's slowest cars, but tell ya whut, filled the tank for two dollars (gas was 12-20 cent a gallon then depending on octane), ride all week on that, would haul me, my buds, a buncha hippy chicks and all our gear up to the lake for some fun times.

Wish I still had it. Reliable as all get out, you could pop the hood and actually have a clear shot at non smogged no computer no nuthin engine. Easy peasy. Everyone set points with a paper matchbook cover, and you cleaned them with the paper "striker" on the same matchbook. You did that every time you changed the oil, and that was it for maintenance. Back then, gas stations were "full service", the guys would slop your windshield clean and check your tires for pressure and fill them if needed, plus, they gave you free stuff all the time. Maps (for the iPod generation-flat folded pieces of paper that unfolded and gave you a line drawing plus roads of your local area-this is how we navigated to new areas). Sets of steak knives and glasses/mugs/tumblers. "Savings stamps". You bought x-gallons and they give you stamps that got stuck into a booklet. Fill the booklet, it was redeemable for "exciting prizes", all sorts of junk.

Lemme see..new decent tires were around ten bucks. A small fishing boat new (like a little metal jonboat or small v hull) was around a hundred bucks. A nice apartment was a hundred a month,. usually they would throw in utilities for that. Entry level pay was around 90 cent an hour for a like burger flipping job and union car workers made about three bucks and change plus bennies (what I made).

Speaking of burgers, five mickey'ds plus a shake and fries..you got five cents back change from a dollar, and we still had a lot of "real" money back then, silver dollars and halves and quarters and dimes. Note how silver dollars have retained purchasing parity all these years. Indoor movies were fifty cents and you got two movies for that. Everything was made in USA, you didn't hardly see anything at all foreign made.

Funny how as less and less is made in the US, they have to both keep inflating the buck to worthlessness, plus tens of millions of jobs poof away never to return. The wonders of short term profits and wall street globalization. 

We had a growing middle class then (not evaporating like it is today), one single blue collar job paid all the bills for a family, paid for a car, vacation, health insurance, savings, all of that. Not a high end blue collar job, just about any blue collar regular job, anything just one step above burger flipping.

check with today..some things get better..some get worse.

IMO though, silver is still a "deal" compared to their paper crap..and will just keep getting better.

Lawn mowers got better. My pops had an old gas engine one I had to try and hoss wrestle around, weighed like a tank, didn't cut worth crap. Also "snow blowers". These had long wooden handles and curved blades on the end, you would scoop up the snow and blow it over yonder off the driveway into the yard..before your dad (or you) had to go to work...

And we all had pet sabre toothed badgers that would follow us to school across the lava fields, in the snow, uphill, both ways, barefoot because shoes weren't invented yet, 16 mile, after working 30 hours a day down to the mines, and we had mammoth steaks at lunch time 0_o ..and we liked it...


----------



## oldsaw

First street legal vehicle was a '76 Honda 550. Minty condition, but a gas pig. About 35mpg with a 4 gallon tank. My later '78 750 would double that if I was nice to it. Even if I wasn't it was good for 40-45, AND had a 5 gallon tank.

For a car, a '71 Grand Prix. Lots of miles, but it went like stink, looked pretty good, and was a decent highway drive. I'd like to fix one up one day, just for fun. 300hp 400, not the 385hp 455. Put a water pump in it, and that's about it.


----------



## Jeepin Jon

I will almost guarantee that no one had my first ride as their first ride! Most here have probably never even seen one!

It was a 1966 Renault Dauphine, 50ci engine in the rear, water cooled.

I dont have pics and its long gone but it looked like this, but not this good;


----------



## SDB777

'67 PONTAIC GTO
428 w/6-pack and a 4-speed



Scott B


----------



## dmlefevre

Chevy Chevette, vinal seats, am radio, hand crank windows, 2 door hatchback


----------

